# What Is Your All-Time Furthest Pick-Up Request from Lyft?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mine was 35 min.
Hell NO! Let it expire and turned off app!


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

54 minutes. It was out in the mountains somewhere


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

djfx said:


> 54 minutes. It was out in the mountains somewhere


Unbelievable. Yeah, great business model, Lyft!


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

25 Minutes mid day, I let it time out, got the same request about 30 seconds later with a message from Lyft saying I was the only driver in the area asking me to take the ride. I let that time out as well and then went offline.

Though a few days later I got a 25 minute pick up and I took it because it was in the area I was headed toward, it turned out to be a $15 fare and a good start to the day.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> 25 Minutes mid day, I let it time out, got the same request about 30 seconds later with a message from Lyft saying I was the only driver in the area asking me to take the ride. I let that time out as well and then went offline.
> 
> Though a few days later I got a 25 minute pick up and I took it because it was in the area I was headed toward, it turned out to be a $15 fare and a good start to the day.


Hey, if your headed that direction, it can work. However, this is more the exception that it does.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Not the farthest still a no


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not the farthest still a no


Dude, thats' around the block by Lyft's standards!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Can't find the screenshot but it was 29 minutes AND a GoGoGrandparent.

I'll take one for my local team every once in awhile but that was a guaranteed short trip from the nursing home to the Dr office.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have no idea. If it has two digits, I don't look at it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I have no idea. If it has two digits, I don't look at it.


You like this:
03 min away


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You like this:
> 03 min away


Yeah...but I leave Uber online until the Lyftie is in my car!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

30 minutes SFO to Pacifica at night. Worse, however, are those 25 min pickup requests from berkeley in east bay when I am already across the bridge in SF.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

My record of actually 32 minutes....


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I live in a tourist town of 15k where all the drivers hang out in very small area. Maybe 20 square miles or so. I get 20 to 40 min Lyft requests all day long, and my longest was 42 minutes. Sorry no screenshot. My acceptance rate for Lyft last week was 13%. My Lyft acceptance rate is a great source of pride for me! I normally hover around 70% for Uber, and get about 15 to 1 Uber rides over Lyft.

Also should add in for a good laugh that I have given rides to two Lyft drivers in my market. They both told me about how they took 25 minute Lyft pings recently. I did not bother to try and set them straight. Oh and one of them told me one of their 25 minute pick ups ended up being a 2 mile, 3 minute ride. Keep on taking those 20+ min Lyft pings boys!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

in Cleveland they either are 5-10 minutes or 20+. seems to be no middle ground.
can you guess how far they go?


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Anytime I get a request that is more than 6 mins it gets cancelled within a couple of mins, usually by Lyft.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

23 MILES AT 43 MINUTES.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

If I didn't take it the first time, try try again....I went offline after this


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Mexico City from Raleigh, NC. But it was surging and Lyft said they'd pay any visa fees.

I'm kidding. I took a 10-Minute one, _once._ Now I ignore anything over 5 minutes (7 in Charlotte).


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

24 minutes. Couldn't hit X fast enough.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

This causes some pretty serious issues in very small towns that are outside of bigger towns. If you are in a small town about 20 minutes from a bigger town, turning on driver mode can result in requests from the bigger town. 

Anyone who has tried to get Lyft started in a small town knows that you basically just have to turn the app on and go about your day normally. If you only get pings from your small town, perfect. But because the range is so huge with Lyft, getting pings from adjacent towns means you just have to ignore ping after ping and that makes it obnoxious.

The most i've seen is about 29 minutes, but that's because it's all freeways to those areas.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

25


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Back when I was actually trying to get some of their incentive bonuses (short lived) I'd get quite a few 15 plus minutes away. I'm pretty sure they knew I was sitting at 90% with 5 more rides needed to qualify. Did it once enough of that hostage crap!

Longest I ever had was 25 minutes.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> Anytime I get a request that is more than 6 mins it gets cancelled within a couple of mins, usually by Lyft.


Then you should be ignoring those requests (like all veteran drivers do) as accepting them wastes your time and the time of pax.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

I’ve NEVER driven more than 8 mins to pickup a pax.The 8 min max is for the 2nd / 3rd pickup of a line ride if it’s surging.5 mins max for regular ride pickups,without a surge.It’s not worth it,trust me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

17 miles and about 25 minutes when I first started driving .....took a very large 19 year old kid one mile to work at McDonald's. I did two rookie no-no's... He burned many downtown drivers like myself to drive that haul North only to lose money. Drivers rated him really low with one stars & I shouldn't of accepted the ride.....bad judgement for first month driving


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Boston


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

54 minutes!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Mine was 35 min.
> Hell NO! Let it expire and turned off app!


31 minutes, in another state, that included me to drive on the interstate at a constant high rate of speed.

Hell NO! Lyft, you've gotta be out of your freaking mind!

It's not worth the gasoline! Damn!

Lyft has NO regard for boundaries, which makes me suspicious of how far they actually go.


----------



## CEO (Jan 12, 2018)

58 mins, makes matters worst, it was my very first Lyft drive ever.
I accepted, it was for a ER "racist" patient who was released.

Couldn't make that up, I stopped at a stop sign and a man was crossing the street, and she mumbled under her breath "fuggin n*gger* I was speechless and stood quiet, her house was 1 block away from stop sign. Dropped her off and went home.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wav... Newark de...119. Mins 52 miles Friday at 5 pm ... I did not go...because with wav. I might have got zero....pa.... de...only with lyft...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Mine was 35 min.
> Hell NO! Let it expire and turned off app!


Hell, yea, I like the McDonald's Value Menu!


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

40+ mins on the request screen. But Lyft doesn’t take into account current traffic conditions. So it was more like 1 hour+. Got pinged by the same person 2-3 mins later after letting it time out


----------



## RadKid (Apr 5, 2017)

64 and 68 minute requests are a norm when using Lyft. I am not even kidding. Idiots.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Mine was 35 min.
> Hell NO! Let it expire and turned off app!


I think someone posted a 57 ping request in the forums last week.

The longest I'm even willing to consider is a 15 minute pickup. And that's if it's the furthest city on the map. Lost out on that today. Was hoping it was going to be an airport run which would have netted me at least $60 after Lyft fees based on the location. Unfortunately it was only an okay trip and no tip.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

16 mins - LUX SUV ... I accepted this one and 3 mins later they canceled 
16 mins - Plus ... I ignored this one *probably the same guy


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Felt sorry for a scheduled ride, it was 25 minutes. It was a grocery store run, about $5. At least the pax felt sorry for me and tipped me $5.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> 25 Minutes mid day, I let it time out, got the same request about 30 seconds later with a message from Lyft saying I was the only driver in the area asking me to take the ride. I let that time out as well and then went offline.


I had exactly the same experience but in the morning as I'm getting onto a controlled highway going the opposite direction. And since when is 25 minutes away "in the area"?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why does Lyft think this is cool?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Somewhere in the UK.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Why does Lyft think this is cool?


It thinks millenials can't bear to be told NO.

Why it, with its gazillion other money-draining promotions, doesn't just give them a "sorry none available, 10% or 20% off your trip if you decide to upgrade to Premier / LUX / SUV (multiple cars available 5-7 minutes ETA)" idk

Or hell, just eat the price hike dear Lyft and send the ping out first as Plus, then Premier


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I live in Milwaukee's downtown so most of them are 3-5 minutes away ... In the worst case situations maybe 8 minutes away.

However, few weeks ago during snowstorm I did get a request from Racine, WI, which is app. 40 miles away. Per GPS, it should take 30 minutes to get there and that's with good traffic. With snow that we had that day it would probably take well over an hour.


----------



## arielpraa (Jan 19, 2018)




----------

